# My eyebrows are ruined...



## Francipants88 (Sep 2, 2020)

So I left my house today for the first time in months to get a lash tint/brow tweeze. I haven't had one in a long time because of covid, and I didn't want to attempt to do it by myself at home. I'm hopeless with these things. I was so excited to finally get this done again. It's a small thing, but it makes me feel pretty. Almost every day for the past 5 months or so I've woken up and felt ugly when I looked at myself in the mirror so I was really excited to get back to my usual self.

Well, the only esthetician that works at the salon now tweezed my eyebrows into oblivion the last time I saw her so I didn't want to see her again. Since she's the only one there now I decided I'd really emphasize that I only wanted them cleaned up a little and it should be fine. BIG MISTAKE. I said about 3-4 different times that I didn't want to lose brow thickness, she didn't even need to mess with the front of the brow, to please just clean up my stray hairs. "Oh, girl, I know. Trust me, I've had my brows tweezed too much before," were her words as she hacked into my brows. I could feel her eventually starting to pluck from the front like I told her not to, but I was so shocked that someone could be that daft after I told her not 5 seconds earlier NOT TO DO THAT!!! I didn't know what to say, I just sat there in shock. Of course, I look horrible now. I immediately came home and started crying. 

Will they ever grow back? This is the second time she's plucked them all to hell. I don't want to look like this forever, and I hate the way I look using makeup to fill in my brows. Please tell me how to fix this


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 2, 2020)

If she'd done it more than twice, then you'd be in a position to panic. But I don't think all hope is lost, in your case.

Let them grow back out, then find another brow person where you live (one who will actually listen to you!), if you really don't want to learn how to do the clean-up yourself.


----------



## Francipants88 (Sep 2, 2020)

Thanks. It sounds silly, but I feel like it completely changes the look of my face. I still can't believe this lady didn't listen to me, and I'm not sure how to trust anyone else going forward. I am wondering if there are any good brow serums out there? There are so many you can buy (even rogaine!) that I'm not sure which would be best. I want them to grow out ASAP.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 20, 2021)

In our Industry, Beauty Technicians are always hired and fired by clients (actors, celebrities) if they are unsatisfied with the service. We've all been there, even me. They will _never _take a second chance. Ever. 

So take your time Fancipants88 and find another esthetician or Brow Technician. Don't worry your brows will grow back, but it will take awhile. Typically women's brows grow back at a much slower rate than men's brows, but they will grow back.


----------

